
Show HN: It's all about skills. Help out a fellow hacker with some feedback - dimasf
https://skillmint.com/
======
Normal_gaussian
Firstly using the full name and not the username in the "Newest Members" is
just not cool. This should definitely be configurable in profile (first name,
first & last, username). You are tying a location to the name and age, which
is almost certainly uniquely identifiable.

That aside

Initial search - missing climbing / bouldering

read the text below, assumed if I created an account I could add them into the
system, instead found that I could not add it full stop! I have to use some
weird feedback form after my account creation has finished. When I try and use
this form I get to submit one (one!) skill.

I have a handful of hobbies, the one tied to the account is not one I want to
meet people to do (but had to enter one to proceed) and the ones I want to add
aren't there yet.

/rant

Suggestions:

Allow adding "unofficial" skills, if they are accepted they become official
and match you

Allow removing skills (I may try something and then give up on it)

Do force me to add a skill in signup, don't limit it to just one.

Tell me how many people are using the platform in my area, tell me how many
have my interests

Make sharing easy. I may share based on location (lets get this popular in
<city>), skill (in the bouldering chats I am in), or friends (this is cool).
Before "proper" integration simply dropping that text allows copy paste of
well written invites.

\---

On the whole I like it, this is something I really want to use. Very good
quality already, expected UX problems. I understand they may take a while to
fix as they reach through to the backend as well as affecting the flow.

Though get the names sorted please (I don't mind matches, just not the web
please)

~~~
dimasf
Wow, thank you for a great feedback! Much appreciated!

1\. Hmm I need to consider using username name instead of full name in "newest
members" section. I have some doubts about it. Why do you think it's not cool
though? At very least I might just add it to user settings page per your
suggestion. I just realized that another option would be to have first name
and the first letter of the last name.

2\. Missing skills - since I just launched it, it's possible that some are
missing, therefore I have this feedback tab so users can request them to be
added. As far as climbing - I do have hiking, alpinism and mountaineering.
I'll probably add rock climbing as a related to mountaineering skill as I've
noticed people have been searching it.

3\. Unable to request a new skill until you register. Yes, I made it so only
registered users can submit feedback and request skills to add so there is
less spam. I hear you though, I thought about it already. Also, you can
request to add as many skills as you like (once you're registered). In order
to register you only need one skill, the other ones you can add later from
your profile. I'll figure something out to make sure that unregistered users
can request a new skill.

4\. Yes, ability to remove (or hide) a skill is in the plan and wasn't a part
of Beta.

5\. I force to add only 1 skill during sign up so it's simpler and faster to
register. Obviously the profile has to have at least one skill. The other ones
can be added from user profile later.

6\. This is a good one too - tell the users how many people use it in specific
area and stuff like that is also on my TO DO list, just not for Beta,
especially when I don't have that many users yet. :(

7\. Can you please elaborate a little bit more about your sharing suggestion?
As of right now, there is a facebook share button on each profile that has a
nicely written title and description already when shared.

Thanks again for a great feedback! Lots of things to think about.

